# Landed a Great White off Hilton Head



## OUTCAST (Apr 19, 2015)

It was actually a month ago, but I dont post here much anymore and forgot. Quick story-- I took long time customer, Pavel Vykopal, out looking for bull reds and big sharks. We caught our share of Reds and dogfish, so we decided to go big and put a larger bait out. This guy picked up the bait.  Its my 4th Great White hook-up in a 6 week period, but the first one I was able to land.  I leaned over and took a fin clipping off the pectoral fin for DNR (you can see the chunk missing in one of the pics) and cut him loose.  Not a monster by any means, definitely the smallest one of the 4, but it was still nice to land one.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow  -that's cool. White sharks seem to be turning up everywhere.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 19, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 20, 2015)

Awesome.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Apr 20, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## GAGE (Apr 20, 2015)

That is really cool, thank you for sharing!


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks, was quite an experience. Already cant wait till next winter.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 21, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 22, 2015)

How long would you say he was?


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 23, 2015)

Better a chunk out of his fin than yours..............
Nice!


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 23, 2015)

awesome man.... those things just look mean don't they??


----------



## evan m (Apr 23, 2015)

Very cool.  Great pictures!  I am not going to target them. and i definatly dont want to ruin your spot, but about how far offshore were you?  A couple miles ? 10-20?  I see how close the sharks get to Savannah that are being tracked by the ocearch and I am interested in it.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the positive feedback, I greatly appreciate it.  

Evan, thanks. I dont want to give up my spot...but lets go with a couple of miles.  I follow all that ocearch stuff too. I actually tagged 8 of the tigers in the atlantic on the shark tracker.  The first one, Miss Michalove, I named after my mom. Awesome info on that app.

Trad, it was definitely a juvenile. Not real big, but still what we wanted. I wish I had video or shots of the first one we hooked in Jan that broke off. That was jaws.  

Anvil, I laughed when I read that.  You're exactly right!! My hands were shaking so bad when I took that clipping that I almost took my finger off.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 23, 2015)

I saw the video of the run, that was a monster.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 23, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> I saw the video of the run, that was a monster.



Thanks, its been a fun winter. I need to put a video together of this last one, the one I landed. Wish I could post it here, but I'd be an idiot to not include my business/contact info....dumb rules here.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2015)

Very cool - thanks for sharing


----------



## new blood (Apr 30, 2015)

Awesome Chip!! Glad I was able to finally see some pics. Please keep em coming. Hope you have a great season this summer!!


----------



## OUTCAST (May 3, 2015)

new blood said:


> Awesome Chip!! Glad I was able to finally see some pics. Please keep em coming. Hope you have a great season this summer!!



Thanks buddy!  Greatly appreciate it.  This is my last report on this site, so keep in touch and let me know if you make it back down this summer.


----------



## southerndraw (May 17, 2015)

Way to go...


----------



## FishingAddict (May 22, 2015)

We're gonna need a bigger boat...

Nice job!


----------



## Sterling (May 23, 2015)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------

